# grower/layer food



## thegirls1 (May 30, 2013)

Hi All, 

new to forum and new to having chickens  so excuse probably stupid questions. i have 3 x 9 week old hi line chicks and they are mainly pets with the added bonus of hopefully getting eggs. My question is that i want them to have a good healthy life and am not concerned about the amount of eggs we get from them and basically do not want to wear them out. They are currently still on chick starter and I have grower food ready to give them but can i give them a mixture to basically slow the growth rate down? or for their own health am i supposed to give them mainly the grower food with some scraps which they already get?
thanks appreciate any advice about the girls.


----------



## pfleming (Apr 18, 2013)

thegirls1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> new to forum and new to having chickens  so excuse probably stupid questions. i have 3 x 9 week old hi line chicks and they are mainly pets with the added bonus of hopefully getting eggs. My question is that i want them to have a good healthy life and am not concerned about the amount of eggs we get from them and basically do not want to wear them out. They are currently still on chick starter and I have grower food ready to give them but can i give them a mixture to basically slow the growth rate down? or for their own health am i supposed to give them mainly the grower food with some scraps which they already get?
> thanks appreciate any advice about the girls.


I would go ahead and mix the two together and that will be fine.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

I feed straight starter, then grower, then finally layer. No mixing.


----------

